# Multiple Fursonas



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Mar 19, 2018)

Is it normal to have multiple fursonas? For years I had 2 fursonas, but now I suddenly have 4, and counting. How many furries have more than one fursona?


----------



## Ginza (Mar 19, 2018)

I have only one fursona (who is me, in the form of an animal), but a multitude of characters. All of which more or less represent me or an aspect of myself. In the end though, it doesn’t matter whether you have one fursona, or one thousand. It’s all fictional, and about creativity and fun


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Mar 19, 2018)

I have two fursonas, each one of them match certain parts of my personality. So, yes, IMHO it is normal!


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 19, 2018)

Comepletely fine I will add if you're still insecure.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks guys. I just thought it would be expensive for suits and art. I only made one suit so far, and idk how to do wings yet.


----------



## Ciderfine (Mar 20, 2018)

Yes it is, considering its like a change of season or feeling there isnt anything wrong, or abnormal. We change consistently through mental and life events and changing of character or a character is normal and expected.

Im sure there is some extremist original OC only furry group somewhere in dark space but who knows. The internet...the final frontier....


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Mar 20, 2018)

I wouldn't call it normal or abnormal...just personal preference tbh. Myself I have one fursona that I use to represent myself about the fandom, and a few characters that I identify with on some level or another but I don't consider them a persona or alter-ego or whatever.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Mine are parts of myself or characters I used to adapt to different fandoms lik warriors, my little pony, pokemon (except it’s based off it and then now hardly has a resemblance to what it was based on,) and any character I used for any kind of literature.


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 23, 2018)

Nothing unusual about multiple fursonas, the only possible problem being it could get expensive depending on how far you go with them.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 24, 2018)

I don’t think it’s weird. I usually have one “sona” per fandom as basically a self-insert/me using it as a way to interact with things and then a bunch of characters surrounding them.


----------



## Razorscab (Mar 26, 2018)

I have 2 fursonas personally, but I designed them to basically be yin and yang. One is the positive side of my personality, the other is the negative.


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Mar 26, 2018)

I guess Mimi is my main Fursona but i now also have an OC who also kind of inherited some of my own traits?
It's possible, i guess. I mean it's art. There are no limits to your own imagination ^^


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Apr 5, 2018)

Ok. At this point I still have 5, but I make my own fursuits and art. So far I haven’t used much money on supplies, so I might sell art of them eventually.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

I'am a Kelpie Water Horse Shapeshifter and Succubus Witch.


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2018)

Yep, it's quite normal!

Though Simo S. Skunk is may main fursona, I also have a Fossa fursona/character that use in RP/writing, and that's been a huge amount of fun, as he's quite different that the easygoing, crafty skunk; he's lean, muscular, agile, bossy, aggressive, superstitious, and not always the brightest, and tends to live high among the trees. I think this was part of the appeal; a lithe animal, high among the tress, not quite cat, not quite mongoose, not quite hyena. 

And in the past, I've had great fun RPing as a fox, in a complex rp that went on for a few years, set in a haunted castle in Scotland. And made one of the best friends I have by doing so; it's odd, what sort of connection form, when one projects themselves, their psyches, into more complex, interactive fiction. 

So by all means, I think it's normal; not required, but I highly encourage it!


----------



## Paintyneko (Apr 7, 2018)

You can have as many as you want to represent different parts of yourself - I used to

As of now I stick with one main fursona and a non-fursona character I use for all my animating needs


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 7, 2018)

Personally, I've got zero problems with the idea of multiple 'sonas. I mean, aren't we all trying to figure out ourselves bit by bit in this life? And multiples are a good way to do that.

Though I only have this one 'sona (unless you count one I'm presently just toying with), I used to have lots and lots. I look at those past OCs not as failed experiments, but as teachers: stepping stones on the road to a new life. 

Does that make sense? Hope so...


----------



## Cerioth.Ashenheart (Apr 13, 2018)

I have five fursonas and each of them have my personality, my they show different aspects of me and I turn to different fursona for different needs. One of my fursonas is like what I would show to strangers, other is my genuine self, one is my inner mind etc.


----------



## metafang (Apr 13, 2018)

i guess i view my fursonas as lenses thru im seeing acting and experiencing. like different glasses for seeing distance and reading or different science tools for seeing close (microscopes!) seeing far (telescopes!) or seeing different types of visible and non visible waves (x-ray, infared, color spectrum, exc!)

I view my body as a small temporal fragment house for consciousness and spirit . as in,, maybe i am a fragment of a larger organism and this life is my individual form but when i die - kaeru , return

fursonas , creation in general is a process to get closer to or farther from... something and nothing


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Apr 16, 2018)

Well, I have multiple characters. I love creating varying casts from different species, bios, and personalities. However, I only have two I consider my, 'fursonas.'

Rococo and Aden Cooper. Aden Cooper is how I try to live life and how I wish to be. Rococo is my personality, and a bit more based within my reality.


----------



## Yantiskra (May 15, 2018)

Oh my, I have 3 main OCs and my fursona is only a storyteller for them.
That escalated fast.
Anyway, I think its completely normal to have many fursonas


----------

